# Browning X Bolt



## bait man

Has anybody used one of the new X-bolts by Browning?
Just wanting to see what thoughts are on it.
Thanks


----------



## Larry Rooks

Not a Browning fan at all, but got to admist the the new X
bolt looks pretty good.  All I have seen are write ups on i though, none in hand yet


----------



## REMINGTON710

my friend has one in 7mm-08 and it is a sweet gun...I just can't see payin that much for something that will get scratched


----------



## 01Foreman400

REMINGTON710 said:


> my friend has one in 7mm-08 and it is a sweet gun...I just can't see payin that much for something that will get scratched



How much are they?

Darrell


----------



## REMINGTON710

01Foreman400 said:


> How much are they?
> 
> Darrell



x bolt hunter






Click the items below to get more detailed information about that item. 
   Item #   Caliber   Barrel Length Overall Length Length of Pull Drop at Comb Drop at Heel  Nom. Weight MSRP  
  SA 035208211  243 Win.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $799  
  SA 035208216  7mm-08 Rem.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $799  
  SA 035208218  308 Win.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $799  
  LA 035208223  25-06 Rem.     24"   44 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 14 oz.    $799  
  LA 035208224  270 Win.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 12 oz.    $799  
  LA 035208225  280 Rem.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 12 oz.    $799  
  LA 035208226  30-06 Spfld.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 12 oz.    $799  
  LA 035208227  7mm Rem. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   7 lbs.    $849  
  LA 035208229  300 Win. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   7 lbs.    $849  
  LA 035208231  338 Win. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   7 lbs.    $849  
  SA 035208246  300 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $849  
  SA 035208248  270 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $849  
  SA 035208249  7mm WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $849  
  SA 035208277  325 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $849  


stalker

  Item #   Caliber   Barrel Length Overall Length Length of Pull Drop at Comb Drop at Heel  Nom. Weight MSRP  
  LA 035202132  375 H&H     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 13 oz.    $1,049  
  SA 035202211  243 Win.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 5 oz.    $999  
  SA 035202216  7mm-08 Rem.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 5 oz.    $999  
  SA 035202218  308 Win.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $999  
  LA 035202223  25-06 Rem.     24"   44 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $999  
  LA 035202224  270 Win.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 9 oz.    $999  
  LA 035202225  280 Rem.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 9 oz.    $999  
  LA 035202226  30-06 Spfld.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 9 oz.    $999  
  LA 035202227  7mm Rem. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 13 oz.    $1,049  
  LA 035202229  300 Win. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 13 oz.    $1,049  
  LA 035202231  338 Win. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 13 oz.    $1,049  
  SA 035202246  300 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $1,049  
  SA 035202248  270 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $1,049  
  SA 035202249  7mm WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $1,049  
  SA 035202277  325 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $1,049  

medallion

  Item #   Caliber   Barrel Length Overall Length Length of Pull Drop at Comb Drop at Heel  Nom. Weight MSRP  
  LA 035200132  375 H&H     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   7 lbs.    $949  
  SA 035200211  243 Win.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $899  
  SA 035200218  308 Win.     22"   41 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 8 oz.    $899  
  LA 035200223  25-06 Rem.     24"   44 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 14 oz.    $899  
  LA 035200224  270 Win.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 12 oz.    $899  
  LA 035200225  280 Rem.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 12 oz.    $899  
  LA 035200226  30-06 Spfld.     22"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 12 oz.    $899  
  LA 035200227  7mm Rem. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   7 lbs.    $949  
  LA 035200229  300 Win. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   7 lbs.    $949  
  LA 035200231  338 Win. Mag.     26"   46 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   7 lbs.    $949  
  SA 035200246  300 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $949  
  SA 035200248  270 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $949  
  SA 035200249  7mm WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $949  
  SA 035200277  325 WSM     23"   42 3/4"   13 5/8"   5/8"   1/2"   6 lbs. 11 oz.    $949


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

are those browning's msrp's?  if so, the actual cost will be a good bit lower.


----------



## bait man

Thanks Guys!  Any more imput will be great.
Also paying cash you can get a break to.


----------



## Sargent

Is the Xbolt going to be manufactured in South Carolina along with the new Model 70, or will it still be made in Japan?


----------



## bait man

not sure where it will be made?

I have not seen them in stores yet


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

x-bolt is still made in japan.

and I think its supposed to hit stores around June.


----------



## swampdaddy

I dont understand why people are so facisinated with any browning rifles. 1 question for all the browning nuts out there , how many custom rifles are built on a browning action. That should tell you something right there.
 I cant understand why some one would willingly part with more money for a lesser gun than a remington 700  Savage 110.or even a Ruger M77.

It baffles me


----------



## krootsie

just my opinion here...

browning rifles consistently shoot great from the factory and are very "tight" in fit and finish.  well made guns.  excellent wood and bluing, excellent synthetic stocks and matte finish.  

never shot a bad browning...and shot my share of inaccurate remingtons, rugers, winchesters...but the brownings seemed to be all pretty accurate and i have no problem paying a few $$ more for an accurate brand new factory gun...then wondering if the say remington 700 i bought brand new for a hundred less will shoot like crap.

however, hands down, best bang for the buck is savage.  impressive accuracy for an inexpensive gun.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

swampdaddy said:


> I dont understand why people are so facisinated with any browning rifles. 1 question for all the browning nuts out there , how many custom rifles are built on a browning action. That should tell you something right there.
> I cant understand why some one would willingly part with more money for a lesser gun than a remington 700  Savage 110.or even a Ruger M77.
> 
> It baffles me



I'm not a fan of Browning rifles, either.


----------



## HandgunHTR

swampdaddy said:


> I dont understand why people are so facisinated with any browning rifles. 1 question for all the browning nuts out there , how many custom rifles are built on a browning action. That should tell you something right there.
> I cant understand why some one would willingly part with more money for a lesser gun than a remington 700  Savage 110.or even a Ruger M77.
> 
> It baffles me



I happen to be a fan of Brownings.  One of the big reasons is that the fit, finish and function are always very good.  The same cannot be said for some of the others that you listed there.  One of the reasons that you don't see a lot of custom Brownings out there is that Brownings usually come standard with most of the things that are "customized" on other rifles, such as glass bedding, free floating barrel, upgraded wood, high gloss blueing, etc.  It is kinda like buying a Lincoln instead of a Ford.  They are basically the same thing, but on the Lincoln all the normal options are standard.  It is basically the same reason that people don't customize Weatherbys.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> are those browning's msrp's?  if so, the actual cost will be a good bit lower.



Those are Browning's MSRPs, but the ones that I have seen on the street are following those prices pretty closely.  This is a disturbing trend I have been seeing with a lot of new firearms.


----------



## krootsie

here is a link to one currently for sale...

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=93153429

a dealer told me a similar price...so i would imagine that is spot on to what the street price is.

the wood is BEAUTIFUL for a $679 rifle...

and what i have read about them is excellent.

here is one thread from dave petzal...a gun writer...who took a prototype for a hunt in the fall on behalf of browning to test it out.

"Browning X-Bolt. The first thing you notice when you shoulder the X-bolt is how sleek it feels. It’s a handy little number and weighs 7 pounds in long-action, wood-stocked versions, 6.5 in the short-action composite. It comes to the shoulder like a fine shotgun and was easy to carry around the tundra all day.

But pulling the trigger was what really made me smile. It’s superb. There’s been a trigger renaissance among factory rifles, and Browning calls their version the “Feather Trigger.” Sounds about right to me. I felt like I only had to think about it, and it fired. It’s adjustable with a turn of a screw from 3 to 5 pounds, and broke crisply. Other nifty extras on this gun include: a bolt-unlock button that allows you to open the bolt with the tang safety still engaged; a completely new scope mounting system that uses four screws per base, and a detachable rotary magazine that feeds cartridges in line with the bolt. The barrel is free floated, and the bolt has three locking lugs and a 60-degree lift.

The X-bolt has a classic American style stock, but with some subtle lines that give it a modern look. Note that the checkering above the trigger guard on the early prototype has been eliminated in the final version.  Price will be $800 to $1050 and comes in calibers from .243 Win to .375 H&H."


----------



## 01Foreman400

*X-Bolt*

I got to handle and hold the new X-bolt today.  All I can say is wow.  The trigger is very clean and crisp.  The recoil pad is awesome.  You can now check the chamber with the safety on.  The stock fit me perfect.  There is really nothing that I would change about this rifle.  I can't wait to get one.  

Darrell


----------



## krootsie

darrell;

thanks for the update.  how was the fit and finish?

anything else you want to add?

i too am toying with the idea of getting one...unfortunately, the 7mm-08 version is the caliber i want, but that is the one caliber they don't make that in the high-gloss and blued medallion model...only the hunter.

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/eb_new.asp?value=023b

however....looking at the wood grain on the gunbroker link i posted in the tread before this one...that will do too. 

thanks!


----------



## pacecars

I love the old FN and Sako built Safaris, Olympians and Medallions but the BBR, A-Bolt and X-Bolts leave me cold.


----------



## krootsie

that's fine...to each his own. 

i for one...look forward to change & progressive thinking...and the x-bolt & it's features reminds me of a ferrari compared to say a ford....yet, priced like a ford in the price point mentioned above.  but that's my opinion. 

the sako's and fn's are not really browning designs right?  browning just marketed them under their name....just like my 1967 l-579 sako mannlicher was marketed under h&r...but it really is a sako l-579.  or say, a sears ted williams bolt action is really a winchester model 70 or some other manufactuer than sears.

so i assume in the true sense, we are really talking about different manufacturers...browning, sako, fn....not just browning.  

if that is the case, then the a-bolt, bbr, and x-bolts are truly browning designed and manufactured, and the rest are not really brownings...just marketed by browning.

so yes, they would look different.


----------



## bait man

Darrel where did you see the gun?  at a gun shop?show?


----------



## 01Foreman400

*X-Bolt*



krootsie said:


> darrell;
> 
> thanks for the update.  how was the fit and finish?
> 
> anything else you want to add?
> 
> i too am toying with the idea of getting one...unfortunately, the 7mm-08 version is the caliber i want, but that is the one caliber they don't make that in the high-gloss and blued medallion model...only the hunter.



The fit and finish where great.  The recoil pad felt better to me than the limbsaver which is on all my rifles.  The model I got to see was the Hunter 270 WSM.  When I first picked it up to be honest with you I thought it was a 223 because it was so light.  Then I looked on the barrel it was a 270 WSM.  You can check the chamber when the saftey is on by pressing a button on top of the bolt where your finger would be anyway.  When taking the saftey off it was silent.  I'm very excited about this rifle.  I really loved the A-Bolts but this X-Bolt is awesome.  The price is a bargin for what you are getting.  You really don't need to make an changes to these rifles.




bait man said:


> Darrel where did you see the gun?  at a gun shop?show?



I saw this at the NWTF show in Atlanta.

Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400

Recoil pad.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

they didnt have any x-bolts when I went by their booth Saturday.


----------



## bait man

I had a couple of folk say they looked at them.  Said they where very nice.  I want to get my hands on one before I purchase


----------



## 01Foreman400

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> they didnt have any x-bolts when I went by their booth Saturday.



They had one there when I was there Saturday morning.  It was inbetween 2  Browning O/U's 525 and a cynergy.  I've got 2 other Woody's members that were with me that saw it as well.  I even talked to the Browning rep about it.  

Darrell


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

01Foreman400 said:


> They had one there when I was there Saturday morning.  It was inbetween 2  Browning O/U's 525 and a cynergy.  I've got 2 other Woody's members that were with me that saw it as well.  I even talked to the Browning rep about it.
> 
> Darrell



no, I believe you.

Maybe they had one but I just didn't realize it.  I talked with them for a few minutes about the X and the new Model 70 as well.


----------



## whitworth

*There is not enough money in this world*

remembering my watching the eyeballs of two fellas at the range, watching the daughter shooting keyholes, with a Browning A-bolt.


----------



## krootsie

*X-Bolt*

i saw my first one yesterday...WOW!

nice gun!  great fit and finish, great wood & checkering, great trigger, and great handling.

the VERY nice feature is instead of the 2-position safety that the a-bolt has that is dangerous to unload because you have to take the safety off to open the bolt...this has a "decocking button" on top of the bolt base...you press it and you can open the bolt with the safety on...slick.

the recoil pad is softer that say a sims...should be good....very "spongy".

the forearm reminds me of a remington mountain 700...nice and slender...and more squarish like a Browning Auto-5.  the rear grip is narrow like a ruger...not bulky like the a-bolt or say a Remington 700 bdl....you can really get your hand around it (and i have big mitts) for one handed carrying or stalking.

the magazine is plastic...very tough & well made...and clips into place better that any rifle, .22, anything i have used with a magazine...VERY smooth...and tight fitting after clipping in.

DEFINITELY getting one now...no doubt.  especially the price...this place was asking like $669, which i thought was very reasonable for a gun of this quality and shooting performance according to Dave Petzal.

Browning did a VERY nice design and production on this rifle!


----------



## Guitarmdx

Does anyone have any experience shooting the new x-bolt?  I am getting pretty close to "pulling the trigger" and buying one.   

Also, a question: do the base and rings for the scope come with the a) rifle b) scope or c) must buy separately?


----------



## bait man

Guitarmdx said:


> Does anyone have any experience shooting the new x-bolt?  I am getting pretty close to "pulling the trigger" and buying one.
> 
> Also, a question: do the base and rings for the scope come with the a) rifle b) scope or c) must buy separately?



you have to buy the gun plus scope plus base plus rings

I bought an a-bolt already that was a discountinue model.
The x-bolts have a plastic clip


----------



## mhayes

I got my Rifleman mag in the other day. I can wait to get one either.


----------



## Guitarmdx

As to rings and bases, I looked around Browning's web page and see that they have a "X-Lock integrated scope mounts" for the X-Bolt rifle, with msrp of $59, but I've found them for $49 online already.

From the Browning web-page:

Description: Securely mounted optics are essential to the accuracy and precision of any rifle. To ensure the new X-Bolt has the most stable mount possible, it features an all new X-Lock scope mounting system that uses four screws per base, replacing the traditional two-screw system. The benefits are obvious, with the scope bases being secured at all four corners rather than only held at the center of the base, allowing for more accurate placement of the bases on the receiver. This revolutionary new X-Lock system holds the base tighter to the rifle than ever before.

Integrated Scope Mounts unitize the ring and base into a single unit machined from 7000 series aluminum and eliminate alignment problems and possible loose connections between bases and rings.

Choose from integrated mounts in Standard, Intermediate and High rings for both 1" and 30mm diameter scopes in gloss, matte and nickel finishes


----------



## Warthog

Although I've never been a huge Browning fan, this will be my next rifle.  I've handled two, one at Grant's (.308) and one at AO (325 WSM).  Absolutely the best fit and finish I've ever seen on a factory rifle.  The checkering is crisp and positive.  The bolt was smooth and the trigger superb.  The recoil pad is very soft.  I hope it doesn't get "sticky" like the Limbsavers do.  The barrel is free floated and actually centered in the stock (Hey Remington!!!).  They don't seem to last very long at the stores right now, so I'm going to wait and make my mind up on caliber and cartridge.  I also may wait to see a Medallion up close.


----------



## TAS

Big Sky Guns in Montana has quite a few X-Bolts.  I bought one in 7 mm rem mag...haven't shot it yet but can't wait.  Handled one in a caliber I didn't want and loved evrything about the build of the rifle.  They are a web dealer....I think the price was $679 + 25 for mag and 28 shipping.  I then had to pay 25 for ffl transfer but nobody in the Savannah area could get one for the next two to three months.


----------



## Ry-Man

Shot 30-06 x-bolt stainless stalker today.  3 shots at 100yds are within a 1in circle.  Recoil pad is very nice and the trigger is great.  Took 3 shots at 200yds and still dead on the money.  Great rifle.


----------



## Jetjockey

The reason you don't see a lot of browning customs is because in the past brownings were way too overcomplicated...  The new trigger looks to be good, but it only goes down to 3lbs (plenty low for hunting, but not for serious target shooting).  Winny and Remmy triggers are very simple and can be adjusted to be very, very good.   Second thing is that Brownings don't have a lot of aftermarket parts for them...  You can buy pretty much any aftermarket part you want for a Remmy or Winny..  Last, and this is only something I have heard, is that the Remmy and Winny actions are much stronger and better then the brownings..... As far as people not building customs on them because they already come with everything you need???  IMO, every rifle comes with everything you need..  Gun nuts just need more.  That's why Mcmillan makes stocks, Jewel makes triggers, Lilja makes rifle barrels, and custom stock makers get easily $2000+ for a custom walnut stock..  There is just better actions to build customs on then the browning....   IMo the X-bolt looks pretty nice.. The A-bolt was less then impressive IMO..    Its sounds like these rifles shoot as well...


----------



## Lead Poison

I've owned and shot numerous A-Bolts over the years and can say I never saw one that didn't shoot well; all of them were very accurate.

I expect the X-Bolt to shoot just as well and they have a better trigger and safety system than the A-Bolts!  

If you like the new X-Bolt, I say buy with confidence.


----------



## phillip

if your interested jackson county paramedic relief fund is selling tickets for a browning x bolt 270 win for $5 a ticket to be given away december 15,2008  . pm me if your interested 

phillip


----------



## BenelliDuckBuster

I just bought a new a-bolt stainless stalker. I held the x-bolt but I just liked the looks of the a-bolt better. The clip for the x-bolt looks really cheap. Also, they don't offer the BOSS with the x-bolt for some reason....


----------



## bross07

I have not shot one yet but it looks like a sweet rifle. I have heard nothing but good things about them. That Sako is nice too.


----------



## jkoch

One of our club members won his X Bolt n the Truck-Buck-Shootout. It looks good it feels good and it shoots 1 hole groups,right out of the box. You can spend $1800.00 or more for a custom rifle, but you will be hard pressed to find one that shoots better!


----------



## mr_basstracker

i bought one friday in 300wsm and although made in japan it was one of the best shooting guns i ever shot.


----------



## scsportsman

looking a x bolt 30-06. Haven't shot them yet but i have heard good reviews from the people i've talked to


----------



## TDBone

I just bought an A-Bolt Micro Hunter, 7mm-08, and it's awesome ... love it!


----------



## dmc308

Purchased an xbolt ss stalker in 308 about two months ago.  Have owned 2 abolts in the past as well.   

Pros are; better trigger, duratouch stock, slimmer profile, better recoil pad, lighter weight (6.5lbs clean), great pointability, bolt release button, sub moa accuracy (abolts where too though)

Cons; still trying to get used to composite magazine ( works very well however)

Overall, very pleased.


----------



## TAG

swampdaddy said:


> I dont understand why people are so facisinated with any browning rifles. 1 question for all the browning nuts out there , how many custom rifles are built on a browning action. That should tell you something right there.
> I cant understand why some one would willingly part with more money for a lesser gun than a remington 700  Savage 110.or even a Ruger M77.
> 
> It baffles me



Because they are great guns. I have a 308 BLR and a A-Bolt 300wsm. I also have a dozen other long guns and the Browing's out shoots them all. 

I'll give you the Remington 700 is a good gun I have one in a 30-06.  

But you can't be serious if you think a Savage or a Ruger can be compared to a Browning.


----------



## TheDooce21

*scope mounts and objective sizes*

I have an X-bolt stalker on the way and I went ahead and ordered the standard height (.4 inch) x-lock mounts thinking I would just go with a 40mm scope objective.  I've been thinking about getting a little bit less power scope in exchange for a 50mm objective. I know brownings website states that the standard height mounts will work up to a 44mm objective.  My question is exactly how concrete is that number? Should I just play it safe and order a 40mm scope? Has anyone mounted a 50mm scope with the standard height rings without modification?


----------



## mriver72

I got a xbolt in 325 wsm i love it but i still take it off safety to unload it habit i will never get out of ..


----------



## turky93

TheDooce21 said:


> I have an X-bolt stalker on the way and I went ahead and ordered the standard height (.4 inch) x-lock mounts thinking I would just go with a 40mm scope objective.  I've been thinking about getting a little bit less power scope in exchange for a 50mm objective. I know brownings website states that the standard height mounts will work up to a 44mm objective.  My question is exactly how concrete is that number? Should I just play it safe and order a 40mm scope? Has anyone mounted a 50mm scope with the standard height rings without modification?



I tried mounting a 50mm with standard height rings...didnt work. A 44mm would have had clearance though. If you want a 50mm scope,just order a high mount. Thats what I ended up doing...have had no negative effects.


----------

